# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) منقول : طريقة ارجاع كلمة المرور إلى 12345 بواسطة برنامج Nemesis Service Suite

## mohamed73

*طريقة ارجاع الرمز المخصص للجوال إلى الرمز الأصلي 12345 بواسطة برنامج Nemesis Service Suite ونحتاج في الطريقة إلى :- 
- برنامج نوكيا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يجب ان يكون الجهاز على وضع PC Suite والبرنامج مغلق من عند الساعة  ملاحظة (الطريقة المذكورة ، أحيانا تقوم بحذف  جميع البيانات على الجهاز وأحيانا تبقى كما هي ، لذلك عليك أخذ نسخة  إحتياطية لمحتويات الجهاز)  ملاحظة أخرى (الطريقة لا تعمل إلا مع الأجهزة المفتوحة ، بمعنى انه رمز القفل غير مفعل وسوف يتم ايجاد طريقة للأجهزة المفعلة إن شاء الله) 
نبدأ على بركة الله 
(الطريقة مكتوبة على الصور)                        *   *الطريقة مجربة على عدة أجهزة وفعالة 100%*  *ملاحظة  هامة / إذا كان نظام تشغيل الجهاز هو Symbian S60 أو Symbian 3 فأحيانا لا  نحتاج إلى برنامج Nokia PC Suite ونكتفي بإختياره وضع التوصيل بـ USB من  الجوال نفسه
أما لو كان النظام هو Symbian S40 فيتوجب علينا تنزيل برنامج Nokia PC Suite 
منقول للامانة*

----------


## محمد السيد

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## amer

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## alfagr

عمل رائع شكرا

----------


## تاجوج

شكرا عزيزي علي هذه المشاركة

----------


## امير محمد

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## kharba

بورك فيك

----------


## ra10chid

عمل رائع شكرا

----------


## drhassan

شكراا

----------


## علي البديري

شكرا يا رائع

----------


## b@sil

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## bombon

حفضك الله

----------


## aboalaanet

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## yaqine

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ABDOSLI

merccccccci

----------


## MOUNIRCH

merci

----------


## fastly

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## tarekaboelhass

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## u_farahat

الى مزيد من الرقى

----------


## shakeralsharga

برنامج رايع

----------


## shakeralsharga

هل هذا البرنامج يصلح لنوكيا c6

----------


## shakeralsharga

كيف اظهار كلمة السر

----------


## shakeralsharga

هل فترة اظهار كلمة السر فترة طويل

----------


## shakeralsharga

هل البرنامج يحتاج كرك

----------


## mokrati

شكرا عزيزي علي هذه المشاركة

----------


## younessnamira

chokran akhi baraka laho laka

----------


## ميدو الواسطي

مشكوررررر

----------


## salim dz75

بارك الله فيك

----------

